# Wildflower Photos I Took While Out Camping



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Here are some photos of wildflowers I took on past camping trips.  Please share your wildflower pictures also, on this thread. :strawberry:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!  I love seeing wildflowers growing in their natural habitat.

Thanks for posting SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Raven, I love seeing them too.  It's amazing how such delicate flowers can grow in such conditions with only the care of Mother Nature.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

That's how I envisioned my rock garden!  But deer, gophers, hard freeze and . . . you name it . . . are making it difficult.


----------



## nan (Apr 14, 2014)

Your wildflower photos are lovely Sea Breeze thank you for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you Nan.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful flowers, beautifully photographed.

Thank you for posting. Brightened my day.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovely flowers Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Apr 17, 2014)

Those are Blue Bells.
These particular ones in the ancient woods next to our village. Have been tested because of there dark blue colour.
They are found to be survivors from the Ice age.


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice.....


----------

